# Looking for Stores in the GTA for Aquarium Plants to hit up during shopping trip!



## Gafi (Sep 1, 2011)

Realized this probably would get a better response in here. 

Ok so, as the title says, I am heading to the GTA for some shopping with the wife and I am looking to hit up some local pet stores for some Aquarium Plants. I am from North Bay and the selection here is terrible. I am looking for some suggestions on some good worthwhile stores to hit up in my travels...so far on my list I have the following:

1. Menagerie's
2. Big Als- Barrie location at the moment (any better ones?)

Any input would be awesome!


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

+1 menagerie


----------



## Gafi (Sep 1, 2011)

ksimdjembe said:


> +1 menagerie


yes I have heard excellent things about them! They updated their plant list, so I am hoping they still have some decent stock levels of what is on their list.


----------



## Gafi (Sep 1, 2011)

Any other suggestions?


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

If you going to down the 400 you may as well stop at BA Vaughan as well. Also look up angle fins to see what he has in stock.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

snaggle said:


> If you going to down the 400 you may as well stop at BA Vaughan as well. Also look up angle fins to see what he has in stock.


"she"

Met her this weekend 

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

If your close enough!

online shop www.fragbox.ca (livestock)
Brick n Morter http://www.fortyfathoms.net/ (Livestock/dry goods/FW and SW)

Tell them Josiah sent ya!


----------

